# especie de termómetro



## Alberto Kim

Hoa.  

Estados Unidos había reportado entre abril y mayo un aumento en las aprehensiones del 34%, que habían pasado de 99.290 a 132.880. Desde entonces, las detenciones en la frontera sur de EE UU *se volvieron una especie de termómetro*. 

fuente Las cifras de la crisis migratoria en la frontera entre Estados Unidos y México

*¿*Qué significa 'especie de termómetro'?  He recurrido a varios diccionarios pero no he podido encontrar respuesta...

*¡*Muchas gracias!


*Se le recuerda que el uso de signos de entonación de apertura es obligatorio. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## sarah_

se volvieron una especie de termómetro-> Sirvieron como medida, como indicador, como referencia


----------



## Señor K

Aunque hubiera sido bueno que se dijera de qué son "termómetro" las detenciones, la idea que subyace es que las detenciones en la frontera se han vuelto un indicador (insisto, ¿de qué?).

Haciendo la analogía con el termómetro, lo más probable es que se refiera a que ese indicador registra la "temperatura" de migraciones en la frontera, cómo están los ánimos (caldeados o no) entre los migrantes y las fuerzas policiales de la frontera... algo así.

Entonces, el termómetro ese da cuenta del ímpetu o la fuerza con las cuales las personas quieren ingresar a EE.UU. y también la fuerza (o efectividad, como quieras verlo) de la policía por contener esta marea humana.

Espero se haya entendido, Alberto.


----------



## RIU

Señor K said:


> (insisto, ¿de qué?).



Esdito: en otro post habla de aprehensiones de inmigrantes.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Señor K said:


> Aunque hubiera sido bueno que se dijera de qué son "termómetro" las detenciones, la idea que subyace es que las detenciones en la frontera se han vuelto un indicador (insisto, ¿de qué?).
> 
> Haciendo la analogía con el termómetro, lo más probable es que se refiera a que ese indicador registra la "temperatura" de migraciones en la frontera, cómo están los ánimos (caldeados o no) entre los migrantes y las fuerzas policiales de la frontera... algo así.
> 
> Entonces, el termómetro ese da cuenta del ímpetu o la fuerza con las cuales las personas quieren ingresar a EE.UU. y también la fuerza (o efectividad, como quieras verlo) de la policía por contener esta marea humana.
> 
> Espero se haya entendido, Alberto.


Buenos días y noches @Señor K 
1. En tu explicación, 'indicador' significa 'dispositivo que muestra un grado o cifra (como ejemplo, velocidad o temperatura)'?
2. Creo que lo que dice la frase es que las detenciones son un dispositivo que muestra 'la temperatura' de los migrantes  y de las fuerzas de seguridad.
Por ejemplo, si el número de detenciones es mayor (temperatura alta), eso significa que los migrantes intentan ingresar en EEUU con los ánimos caldeados y también las fuerzas de seguridad se esfuerzan mucho por arrestarlos. Es así? 

Muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## Señor K

Exacto, así es como yo lo interpreto.

Si bien en su rasgo más general "termómetro" no es más que un indicador de algo, el que se use ese término y no otro (como el mismo "indicador") me transmite que el autor desea aportarle "temperatura" o "movimiento de partículas" (calor) a la situación.


----------



## sarah_

Alberto Kim said:


> eso significa que los migrantes intentan ingresar en EEUU con los ánimos caldeados y también las fuerzas de seguridad se esfuerzan mucho por arrestarlos. Es así?


No, no es correcto relacionar la temperatura con los ánimos más caldeados o con que se esfuercen más. Para nada.
Solo está diciendo que como las detenciones habían aumentado, este hecho reflejaba la realidad de la situación en la frontera, servía de referencia de lo que estaba pasando. Es decir, es un medidor de lo que está pasando en la frontera, al igual que un termómetro que también sirve para medir. Nada más.


----------



## Alberto Kim

sarah_ said:


> No, no es correcto relacionar la temperatura con los ánimos más caldeados o con que se esfuercen más. Para nada.
> Solo está diciendo que como las detenciones habían aumentado, este hecho reflejaba la realidad de la situación en la frontera, servía de referencia de lo que estaba pasando. Es decir, es un medidor de lo que está pasando en la frontera, al igual que un termómetro que también sirve para medir. Nada más.


Buenas tardes @sarah_
1. En tu explicación, *¿*'referencia' significa 'Noticia o información sobre alguien o algo. '(acepción 7 de DRAE)?


2. Creo que lo que dices es que esta frase dice que las detenciones son algo para medir la realidad o la situación en la frontera. *¿*Es así?

*Se le recuerda que el uso de signos de entonación de apertura es obligatorio. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Señor K

Es posible (y bastante probable) que lo que dice sarah_ sea verdad. No es correcto relacionarlos _necesariamente_.

Mi duda al respecto, lo reitero, es por qué el autor usó "termómetro" en vez de "indicador" o "medidor". Es probable que no tengan nada que ver, pero para mí lo puso "con su qué" (por alguna razón). Quizás simplemente fue lo que se le ocurrió en el momento... 

Además, y yendo un poco más al fondo del asunto, el que haya usado "termómetro" para intentar decir una obviedad como que "los datos de aprehensiones reflejan el número de aprehensiones" lo encuentro poco logrado.

Si quiere decir que son un indicador de algo, debería ser de otra cosa que se concluye o extrapola de esos datos, como: "el número de aprehensiones es un indicador de las tensiones que van surgiendo entre los dos países" o algo así, y en el caso de haberlo calificado de "termómetro", algo relacionado con la temperatura, como "el número de aprehensiones se ha convertido en una especie de termómetro de las fricciones que van surgiendo entre los dos países".

Es mi opinión.


----------



## Ileanita59

Alberto Kim said:


> Hoa.
> 
> Estados Unidos había reportado entre abril y mayo un aumento en las aprehensiones del 34%, que habían pasado de 99.290 a 132.880. Desde entonces, las detenciones en la frontera sur de EE UU *se volvieron una especie de termómetro*.
> 
> fuente Las cifras de la crisis migratoria en la frontera entre Estados Unidos y México
> 
> Qué significa 'especie de termómetro'?  He recurrido a varios diccionarios pero no he podido encontrar respuesta...
> 
> Muchas gracias!


Significa que los arrestos funcionaron como medidor. En lo personal, no me gustan estos giros retóricos. El lenguaje claro y directo es siempre es más indicado. "las detenciones... funcionaron como medidor, referente, guía, etc.
"


----------



## sarah_

Alberto Kim said:


> Creo que lo que dices es que esta frase dice que las detenciones son algo para medir la realidad o la situación en la frontera. *¿*Es así?


Justo.


Alberto Kim said:


> 1. En tu explicación, *¿*'referencia' significa 'Noticia o información sobre alguien o algo. '(acepción 7 de DRAE)?


No. Ser referencia, en este caso, significa, más o menos, ser un modelo, un patrón. Sería más bien esta:
4. f. Base o apoyo de una comparación, de una medición o de una relación de otro tipo. Modelo, ángulo de referencia.

Lo de servir de/actuar como/ser termómetro de algo es una expresión relativamente habitual, diría que en prensa, sobre todo.
Te pongo un ejemplo:
_Las empresas y las compañías alquiladoras están sosteniendo artificialmente un mercado en el que las compras de particulares, que actúan como *termómetro real del mercado*, se están hundiendo, con caídas por encima del 40%. _


----------



## sarah_

Señor K said:


> Además, y yendo un poco más al fondo del asunto, el que haya usado "termómetro" para intentar decir una obviedad como que "los datos de aprehensiones reflejan el número de aprehensiones" lo encuentro poco logrado.


Me he ido al artículo. Te copio:
 
_Estados Unidos había reportado entre abril y mayo un aumento en las aprehensiones del 34%, que habían pasado de 99.290 a 132.880. Desde entonces, las detenciones en la frontera sur de EE UU se volvieron una especie de termómetro. Los primeros resultados después de la firma del acuerdo marcaron una reducción de los arrestos en un 29%, algo que tanto López Obrador como Mike Pompeo entendieron como resultado de medidas exitosas. “Hay una disminución del número de detenidos del 30% con relación a lo que sucedía antes del acuerdo”, dijo el presidente mexicano el pasado lunes, “son buenos los resultados”._

Se refiere al antes y al después de la firma del acuerdo -> Las detenciones (que descendieron tras la firma) sirven de termómetro del éxito del acuerdo.


----------



## Señor K

Perfecto. Ahora entiendo mejor, sarah_. Gracias.


----------



## sarah_




----------



## Ileanita59

sarah_ said:


> Justo.
> 
> No. Ser referencia, en este caso, significa, más o menos, ser un modelo, un patrón. Sería más bien esta:
> 4. f. Base o apoyo de una comparación, de una medición o de una relación de otro tipo. Modelo, ángulo de referencia.
> 
> Lo de servir de/actuar como/ser termómetro de algo es una expresión relativamente habitual, diría que en prensa, sobre todo.
> Te pongo un ejemplo:
> _Las empresas y las compañías alquiladoras están sosteniendo artificialmente un mercado en el que las compras de particulares, que actúan como *termómetro real del mercado*, se están hundiendo, con caídas por encima del 40%. _


Nota que dije "referente", no referencia. Con todo el respeto del mundo, debo decir que la prensa no es, precisamente, un modelo del buen uso del lenguaje, muy por el contrario, es fuente de muchos errores.


----------



## Alberto Kim

sarah_ said:


> Me he ido al artículo. Te copio:
> 
> _Estados Unidos había reportado entre abril y mayo un aumento en las aprehensiones del 34%, que habían pasado de 99.290 a 132.880. Desde entonces, las detenciones en la frontera sur de EE UU se volvieron una especie de termómetro. Los primeros resultados después de la firma del acuerdo marcaron una reducción de los arrestos en un 29%, algo que tanto López Obrador como Mike Pompeo entendieron como resultado de medidas exitosas. “Hay una disminución del número de detenidos del 30% con relación a lo que sucedía antes del acuerdo”, dijo el presidente mexicano el pasado lunes, “son buenos los resultados”._
> 
> Se refiere al antes y al después de la firma del acuerdo -> Las detenciones (que descendieron tras la firma) sirven de termómetro del éxito del acuerdo.


@sarah_ @Señor K 
Mientras estaba durmiendo, hubo un debate caliente   

'Termómetro' es para medir la realidad en la frontera, o es una referencia del éxito del acuerdo entre EEUU y México?


----------



## Ileanita59

Alberto Kim said:


> @sarah_ @Señor K
> Mientras estaba durmiendo, hubo un debate caliente
> 
> 'Termómetro' es para medir la realidad en la frontera, o es una referencia del éxito del acuerdo entre EEUU y México?


Es una idea integrada: la realidad de la frontera refleja el éxito del acuerdo. Lo que no concuerdo es con el uso de la expresión "una especie de". Esta frase se emplea cuando la que la acompaña representa lo más indicado para realizar el hecho en cuestión, es decir, que el flujo migratorio se calculara o midiera literalmente con un termómetro, por ejemplo, "las ventas de agua en aquel sitio, se convirtieron en una especie de termómetro del cambio climático". El lenguaje figurado y las locuciones también tienen sus normas. El texto carece de explicación complementaria de para qué sirve esa "especie de termómetro". De la manera en que aparece da la impresión de que el flujo migratorio se mide con un termómetro realmente. Usamos "una especie de" cuando intentamos ejemplificar para facilitar la comprensión de lo que decimos. Resumen, la expresión es superflua, ya que es totalmente esperable que se produzcan detenciones en virtud del acuerdo.


----------



## sarah_

Alberto Kim said:


> 'Termómetro' es para medir la realidad en la frontera, o es una referencia del éxito del acuerdo entre EEUU y México?





Ileanita59 said:


> Es una idea integrada: la realidad de la frontera refleja el éxito del acuerdo.





Ileanita59 said:


> Lo que no concuerdo es con el uso de la expresión "una especie de". Esta frase se emplea cuando la que la acompaña representa lo más indicado para realizar el hecho en cuestión, es decir, que el flujo migratorio se calculara o midiera literalmente con un termómetro, por ejemplo, "las ventas de agua en aquel sitio, se convirtieron en una especie de termómetro del cambio climático". El lenguaje figurado y las locuciones también tienen sus normas. El texto carece de explicación complementaria de para qué sirve esa "especie de termómetro". De la manera en que aparece da la impresión de que el flujo migratorio se mide con un termómetro realmente. Usamos "una especie de" cuando intentamos ejemplificar para facilitar la comprensión de lo que decimos. Resumen, la expresión es superflua, ya que es totalmente esperable que se produzcan detenciones en virtud del acuerdo.


Tengo que disentir, lo siento.
Para empezar, dices que


Ileanita59 said:


> "es totalmente esperable que se produzcan detenciones en virtud del acuerdo"


y el texto dice justo lo contrario: que las detenciones han descendido.

"Una especie de", desde mi punto de vista, no implica lo que yo entiendo que explicas:


Ileanita59 said:


> la expresión "una especie de". Esta frase se emplea cuando la que la acompaña representa lo más indicado para realizar el hecho en cuestión, *es decir, que el flujo migratorio* se calculara o *midiera literalmente con un termómetro*



Con "una especie de" no se está diciendo que sea "literalmente un termómetro", solo que está actuando de forma bastante semejante, lo cual es correcto en el contexto. 
Personalmente, a la expresión "se volvieron una especie de termómetro" no le veo mucho problema. 

Que el lenguaje y estilo periodísticos no suelan ser precisamente prosa de altura, eso te lo acepto por completo.


----------



## sarah_

Alberto Kim said:


> Entonces 'Termómetro' es para medir la realidad en la frontera, y al mismo tiempo, es una referencia del éxito del acuerdo entre EEUU y México ?


Es que ambas cosas están relacionadas, Alberto.

_Estados Unidos había reportado *entre abril y mayo un aumento* en las aprehensiones del 34%, que habían pasado de 99.290 a 132.880. Desde entonces, las detenciones en la frontera sur de EE UU se volvieron una especie de termómetro. *Los primeros resultados después de la firma del acuerdo marcaron una reducción de los arrestos en un 29%,* algo que tanto López Obrador como Mike Pompeo entendieron como resultado de medidas exitosas. “Hay una disminución del número de detenidos del 30% con relación a lo que sucedía antes del acuerdo”, dijo el presidente mexicano el pasado lunes, “son buenos los resultados”._

Lo que dice el texto es que entre abril y mayo las detenciones habían aumentado.
Luego se firmó el acuerdo.
Y los arrestros disminuyeron en un 29%.
Por eso, el número de detenciones sirve para medir el éxito del acuerdo.

Es como cuando tienes gripe -> La temperatura elevada sólo es un síntoma, un indicativo de que estás enfermo. Cuando la temperatura baja suele ser porque has mejorado. La temperatura te da una pista de cómo está evolucionando la enfermedad. Una cosa es el termómetro y otra la gripe, pero lo primero te da una referencia de lo segundo.

No te lo sé explicar de otro modo. Espero que me hayas entendido.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Hola @sarah_  Creo que casi llegado a una respuesta correcta.  

_1. Las empresas y las compañías alquiladoras están sosteniendo artificialmente un mercado en el que las compras de particulares, que actúan como *termómetro real del mercado*, se están hundiendo, con caídas por encima del 40%._

De este ejemplo que me pusiste, me doy cuenta de que ' las detenciones en la frontera sur de EE UU _se volvieron una especie de termómetro_.' significa que 'las detenciones' actúa como lo que muestra o mide la situación de la frontera.



sarah_ said:


> Lo que dice el texto es que entre abril y mayo las detenciones habían aumentado.
> Luego se firmó el acuerdo.
> Y los arrestros disminuyeron en un 29%.
> Por eso el número de detenciones sirve como medida de si el acuerdo ha sido exitoso o no.
> 
> Es como cuando tienes gripe -> La temperatura elevada sólo es un síntoma, un indicativo de que estás enfermo. Cuando la temperatura baja suele ser porque has mejorado. El termometro te da una pista de cómo está evolucionando la enfermedad.




2. De aquí, me doy cuenta de que el número de detenciones  de las detenciones' es un criterio para determinar si el acuerdo ha sido exitoso o no.
'El termómetro' es un dispositivo que muestra si el acuerdo ha sido exitoso o no, mirando por cada mes el número de detenciones de cada mes.

¿Es así? ¡Qué haya entendido correctamente tus explicaciones!  Siento mucho molestarte.


----------



## sarah_

Sí, creo que sí lo has entendido....  

Te voy a poner otro ejemplo de uso (Espero no liarte más  )
Imagina que tú mismo dices:
"Que cada vez necesite preguntar menos en el foro de WR sirve de termómetro de que mi español ha mejorado"


----------



## Alberto Kim

Alberto Kim said:


> 'El termómetro' es un dispositivo que muestra si el acuerdo ha sido exitoso o no,* mirando* por cada mes el número de detenciones de cada mes.



Creo que 'mirando' debe reemplazarse por 'indicando'


----------



## Señor K

Es que tú miras el termómetro para ver la temperatura. Hay una pequeña diferencia, pero el termómetro no "muestra" así como proyectado en una pantalla: uno tiene que hacer la acción de mirarlo.

Es muy sutil (y seguramente habrá discrepancias), pero para mí uno mira el termómetro para ver la temperatura más que el termómetro "se ponga al lado tuyo y te muestre" la temperatura que tiene. 

P.D.: Sigo encontrando poco logrado el concepto de que las detenciones sean un termómetro, pero bueh...


----------



## Alberto Kim

Señor K said:


> Es que tú miras el termómetro para ver la temperatura. Hay una pequeña diferencia, pero el termómetro no "muestra" así como proyectado en una pantalla: uno tiene que hacer la acción de mirarlo.
> 
> Es muy sutil (y seguramente habrá discrepancias), pero para mí uno mira el termómetro para ver la temperatura más que el termómetro "se ponga al lado tuyo y te muestre" la temperatura que tiene.
> 
> P.D.: Sigo encontrando poco logrado el concepto de que las detenciones sean un termómetro, pero bueh...


@Señor K  Hola   

Entonces, creo que 'indicando' sería mejor que 'mirando' o 'mostrando'.


----------



## Ileanita59

Señor K said:


> Es que tú miras el termómetro para ver la temperatura. Hay una pequeña diferencia, pero el termómetro no "muestra" así como proyectado en una pantalla: uno tiene que hacer la acción de mirarlo.
> 
> Es muy sutil (y seguramente habrá discrepancias), pero para mí uno mira el termómetro para ver la temperatura más que el termómetro "se ponga al lado tuyo y te muestre" la temperatura que tiene.
> 
> P.D.: Sigo encontrando poco logrado el concepto de que las detenciones sean un termómetro, pero bueh...


Absolutamente de acuerdo contigo. Es un texto poco logrado, lo que ocurre es que es difícil de explicar el uso de "una especie de". Esta expresión se emplea coloquialmente cuando no somos capaces de explicarnos y recurrimos a una similitud, algo que hay que evitar en el lenguaje periodístico. Otra cosa habría sido algo como "La presión entre migrantes y autoridades migratorias aumentaba. El número de detenciones era una especie de barómetro que lo reflejaba". Cabe la metáfora.


----------



## Ileanita59

sarah_ said:


> Tengo que disentir, lo siento.
> Para empezar, dices que
> 
> y el texto dice justo lo contrario: que las detenciones han descendido.
> 
> "Una especie de", desde mi punto de vista, no implica lo que yo entiendo que explicas:
> 
> 
> Con "una especie de" no se está diciendo que sea "literalmente un termómetro", solo que está actuando de forma bastante semejante, lo cual es correcto en el contexto.
> Personalmente, a la expresión "se volvieron una especie de termómetro" no le veo mucho problema.
> 
> Que el lenguaje y estilo periodísticos no suelan ser precisamente prosa de altura, eso te lo acepto por completo.



Tal vez si entiendes el significado de la expresión, podrías entender mejor lo que intento decirte. Según el diccionario, debe ser "muy semejante" a lo que aquel nombre designa (en este caso, algo semejante a lo que se emplea para calcular el número de inmigrantes). Trato de decir que se han combinado dos sentidos figurados y ninguno hace contacto con la realidad. Decimos que una cosa es una especie de otra cuando la comparación se acerca a la realidad: "Un torniquete es una especie de barrera que se utiliza para controlar el flujo de pasajeros o visitantes a un sitio determinado" (no es totalmente una barrera porque se podría saltar o entrar por debajo). No sé si ahora comprendes lo que traté de decir. Con respecto al otro comentario, la información acerca del aumento o disminución del flujo migratorio ilegal se hace confusa, porque al mencionar datos anteriores y no contrastarlos con los más recientes, el lector se queda con la impresión de que la migración ha disminuido.


----------



## Señor K

Exacto. Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Cabe la metáfora (¿o comparación?) porque estamos hablando de algo que indica "presión".

Por eso sigo que, para mí, si lo comparaba con un termómetro era porque quería reflejar "temperatura" en los ánimos de los involucrados o algo por el estilo.

En fin. El caso es que Alberto haya quedado satisfecho.


----------



## sarah_

Vale, me parece que ya he entendido lo que pasa.
Señor K, tú eres chileno.
Ileanita, las normas del foro obligan a señalar la variedad de español. 

Barómetro (DLE)
2. m. Cosa que se considera índice o medida de un determinado proceso o estado. La prensa es un barómetro del grado de cultura de un pueblo.

No sé en otros países pero aquí es relativamente frecuente que la prensa use el término "termómetro" como sinónimo de barómetro en la acepción que he incluído más arriba.
No os discutiré que no sea incorrecto. Pero eso sería otra conversación...
Me ha llamado la atención que ambos aceptarais "una especie de barómetro" sin problemas, y que tuvierais tantos con la misma expresión utilizando "termómetro".
Os pongo algunos ejemplos:
Opinión | La ortografía es el termómetro La ortografía es el termómetro
Reportaje | La moda, un termómetro de nuestro tiempo La moda, un termómetro de nuestro tiempo
Entrevista | "Carvalho es termómetro de las utopías de los sesenta y del desencanto de los noventa""Carvalho es termómetro de las utopías de los sesenta y del desencanto de los noventa"

Así que es posible que no nos estemos entendiendo porque Ileanita no sea española y que en vuestros respectivos países ese uso periodístico no exista. Ya me diréis si estoy o no en lo cierto.



Ileanita59 said:


> Con respecto al otro comentario, la información acerca del aumento o disminución del flujo migratorio ilegal se hace confusa, porque al mencionar datos anteriores y no contrastarlos con los más recientes, *el lector se queda con la impresión de que la migración ha disminuido*.


En esta parte sigo sin estar de acuerdo.
Tú hablaste en un primer momento de detenciones. Te cito: "Resumen, la expresión es superflua, ya que es totalmente esperable que se produzcan detenciones en virtud del acuerdo"
y esas, el artículo explicita que han descendido -> _“Hay una disminución del número de detenidos del 30% con relación a lo que sucedía antes del acuerdo”_
Otra cosa es lo que mencionas ahora, que el hecho de que desciendan las detenciones sea un reflejo de que lo haya hecho la migración. Esto, más adelante en el artículo también se explica:
_ "Rodolfo Cruz Piñeiro, especialista en población de El Colegio de la Frontera Norte, entiende que las medidas tomadas por ambos países han mitigado el flujo migratorio, pero, dice, aún es demasiado pronto para determinar en qué medida. “Dicen que se redujo el flujo, porque se redujeron las aprehensiones, pero que haya menos aprehensiones no significa que haya entrado menos gente”, señala. “Es la lógica más común a pensar, pero no necesariamente es cierto porque pudo haber habido un incremento en la cantidad de los migrantes”. _

No considero, por tanto, que el lector vaya a sacar esa impresión. En cualquier caso, la pregunta original era otra. Nos alejamos del hilo.



Señor K said:


> En fin. El caso es que Alberto haya quedado satisfecho.


Sí, jajaja. Yo también lo espero.
P.D. Personalmente me están dando ganas de romper todos los termómetros que encuentre por casa


----------



## Ileanita59

@sarah_ Efectivamente; nos fuimos del hilo. Ahora con la aclaración de que en tu país se emplea con ese significado de manera común, entiendo mucho mejor. De todas formas fue interesante el debate. Confieso que pensé que se trataba de un texto que alguien trataba de redactar, de aquí que aportar datos precisos de un hecho que no es relevante para el tema me pareciera una mala idea o la necesidad de cubrir determinada cantidad de caracteres (algo que a todos los periodistas les ha ocurrido). En cualquier caso mi resistencia fue a "especie de", pero muchas gracias por una charla respetuosa, amena e instructiva.


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> Las detenciones (que *descendieron*...


Este hilo ya tiene muchas participaciones, y todos dijeron cosas útiles e interesantes, por lo que no pienso agregar más rollo al asunto, solo que creo que esa palabra que mencionó Sarah es crucial:
Los termómetros muestran ascensos y descensos (aumentos y disminuciones) en forma de cifras, y por eso la comparación.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Tal vez la forma más rápida de entender lo que el periódico quiso decir es leer el subtítulo que tiene el artículo: "El endurecimiento de la política migratoria de los Gobiernos de Trump y de López Obrador se ve plasmado en el aumento de detenciones y deportaciones en el país latinoamericano".

La clave de lo que quiso decir el artículo al decir "especie de termómetro" está en la expresión "se ve plasmado", es decir que las tensiones de la relación entre EE.UU. y México por el problema migratorio se refleja en el incremento o disminución de las detenciones de inmigrantes ilegales.

Para demostrar estadísticamente su afirmación, muestran una gráfica de esas detenciones contrastada con fechas clave: "Migrantes detenidos en 2019. Ahí se puede ver:

Cuando AMLO dió luz verde, se incrementaron las detenciones...
Cuando Trump amenazó, disminuyó el incremento (pero seguía siendo incremento)...
Cuando firmaron el nuevo trato, las detenciones bajaron...

Las variaciones se produjeron después de los hechos ocurridos...

SIN afirmar que la correlación entre los hechos y las detenciones haya sido correctamente interpretada, es claro que en base a ella (la correlación) se usó la expresión "especie de termómetro".


----------



## Ileanita59

@Alfonso Chíncaro Seguimos sin captar el sentido de la expresión _una especie de_. Ya está mostrada su definición. Debe existir una similitud entre una cosa y la otra, o sea, hasta decir que el número de detenciones es un _termómetro_ habría sido aceptable, pero no _una especie de termómetro_.
Un taburete es una especie de silla (una clase, un tipo); Un meme es una especie de caricatura; Una caldosa es una especie de sopa; Un _sharpie_ es una especie de plumón; Un bisoñé es una especie de peluca; El bitcoin es una especie de moneda, etc. De todas formas, no es que no se entienda la idea ni mucho menos, es que se comete un vicio del lenguaje llamado _impropiedad_. 
Otra cosa _es una suerte de, _que sí es m+as amplia y permisiva.


----------



## sarah_

Ileanita59 said:


> Un taburete es una especie de silla *(una clase, un tipo)*; Un meme es una especie de caricatura; Una caldosa es una especie de sopa; Un _sharpie_ es una especie de plumón; Un bisoñé es una especie de peluca; El bitcoin es una especie de moneda, etc.


Vale, creo que, por fin, de nuevo vuelvo a entender qué pasa.

Por lo que dices, me ha dado la impresión de que tú entiendes que cuando "A es una especie de B" significa que "A pertenece al tipo, a la clase de B", siendo B más genérico, ¿no?
Todos los ejemplos que has puesto cumplen esa condición: El bitcoin es una moneda, un tipo específico, pero moneda, al fin de al cabo.

No es eso lo que dice la definición, y tampoco como yo entiendo la expresión:
La definición dice lo siguiente:
_*una especie de*
1. expr. Se antepone a un nombre para indicar que el ser o *la cosa de que se trata es muy semejante *a lo que aquel nombre designa._

Es decir, cuando A es una especie de B,  A es muy parecido a B.
Te copio el ejemplo que da el DPD :

_Seguido de un complemento con de, significa ‘*persona o cosa similar *a lo que expresa el núcleo del complemento’: «María instaló al niño en una especie de corral que ocupaba todo el centro del cuarto de estar» (Pombo Metro [Esp. 1990]).  _

 No instaló al niño en un corral, ni en un tipo de corral, lo instaló solo en algo muy parecido, algo que se asemejaba a un corral.

Por eso, desde mi punto de vista, si aceptas como válida la frase "Las detenciones son un barómetro del éxito del acuerdo", decir que "Las detenciones son una especie de un barómetro del éxito del acuerdo" significa que  las detenciones sirven como algo muy semejante a un barómetro. Y dado que  un barómetro se considera un índice  de algo, lo que se está diciendo es que las detenciones serían algo muy semejante a una medida.


----------



## Ileanita59

@sarah_ Poco a poco vas viendo la diferencia, aunque insisto, no se trata de un error garrafal ni mucho menos. El lugar donde la señora instaló a niño funcionó como corral porque era semejante a un corral. El termómetro no funciona ni se emplea ni sirve para medir el número de migrantes ni de detenidos. Mucho menos para el éxito de un acuerdo. Yo no acepté lo de _especie de barómetro, _solo dije que sería algo más aceptable. Lo que trato de hacer ver es que debe existir cierta similitud física o funcional entre el uso de lo que consideramos especie y la otra palabra, siempre y cuando no se llegue a serlo totalmente. No es correcto decir que el topacio es una especie de piedra preciosa, porque lo es literalmente. Sin embargo, un folleto sí es una especie de libro, porque no llega a ser un libro. Te pongo un ejemplo más sencillo: "Las detenciones se volvieron una especie de ICE",, es decir, suplieron la actividad del departamento encargado de esa contabilidad.


----------



## sarah_

Ileanita59 said:


> Poco a poco vas viendo la diferencia,


 No sé a lo que te refieres. Sigo viéndolo todo igual que al principio del hilo. 



Ileanita59 said:


> El termómetro no funciona ni se emplea ni sirve para medir el número de migrantes ni de detenidos. Mucho menos para el éxito de un acuerdo.


Por Dios santo, ¡claro!, pero se está hablando en sentido figurado.
Tampoco un barómetro mide otra cosa que la presión atmosférica y sin embargo el diccionario da este ejemplo de uso:
La prensa es un barómetro del grado de cultura de un pueblo.
¿Mide un barómetro la prensa? No ¿El grado de cultura? Tampoco.
A partir de ahí decir "una especie de barómetro" significa que algo "es semejante a un barómetro", también en los usos figurados que "barómetro"  tenga.



Ileanita59 said:


> El termómetro no funciona ni se emplea ni sirve para medir el número de migrantes ni de detenidos. *Mucho menos para el éxito de un acuerdo*.


El éxito del acuerdo no lo mide el termómetro, claro, sino el número de detenciones. Las detenciones sirven de medida. Por eso "sirven de termómetro".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Ileanita59 said:


> Lo que trato de hacer ver es que debe existir cierta similitud física o funcional entre el uso de lo que consideramos especie y la otra palabra, siempre y cuando no se llegue a serlo totalmente.



Estoy total y absolutamente de acuerdo con Sarah.  Ni veo incorrección alguna ni  yo entiendo tampoco lo que hace que "una especie de barómetro" sea aceptable y no "una especie de termómetro".
Cierto es que el DRAE no refleja ninguna acepción de "termómetro" en sentido figurado pero el DUE sí que lo hace. Pero, además, y en sentido figurado, barómetro y termómetro son perfectamente intercambiables. Sobre el tema, Amando de Miguel escribió un interesante artículo del que extraigo lo siguiente:



> Fernando Pérez de Dehesa comenta que lo de _barómetro_ como “medida de la opinión pública a través de una encuesta” no tiene “ningún sentido”. Razona así: “El barómetro es un aparato con un uso concreto: medir al presión atmosférica. En sentido figurado se podría emplear mejor _manómetro_, que mide cualquier presión, o mejor, _termómetro_, ya que a veces se toma la opinión como una _temperatura_”.


Fuente:Amando de Miguel - El arte de los significados

Pero volviendo a lo mollar: cambiemos la frase con otras expresiones similares:

Las detenciones en la frontera sur de EE UU _se volvieron una especie de termómetro_ = ...se volvieron *algo parecido a un indicador* / se volvieron *algo así como un medidor.*


----------



## Ileanita59

@Athos de Tracia De vuelta a mi opinión inicial que se ha ido tergiversando paso a paso. Dije que _*una especie de termómetro*_ era un giro innecesario y superfluo, mucho más cuando ni siquiera describe el porqué de la comparación. Mi señalamiento no es con termómetro, sino con una _*especie de. *_Esos giros son propios del lenguaje oral, no del escrito y, mucho menos periodístico. Existe una diferencia entre una cama y una especie de cama. No estoy en contra del uso del sentido figurado, pero hay que indicar al lector por qué se hizo tal comparación. En tus ejemplos, usas las palabras indicador y medidor, pero intenta decir: "las detenciones se volvieron algo parecido a un termómetro/algo así como un termómetro". Queda un vacío de significado inmenso. En el mejor de los casos se debe justificar el símil: "un termómetro capaz de indicar la efectividad del acuerdo", por ejemplo.


----------

